# [SOLVED] Sim City 4 Install Problem



## Dobe777

When installing the game Sim City 4, I ran into a problem. After installing the first disk, which goes fine then asks me to insert disk 2, It freezes after I click yes. (I clicked yes in the dialog box that said Insert Disk 2) I am not sure why it freezes. I have run both Disk Cleanup and Disk defrag, and even closed out my Anti-Virus software, but with no luck. Im not sure what to do next... help!


----------



## RockmasteR

*Re: Sim City 4 Install Problem*

hello Dobe777 and welcome to TSF

when you say it freezes, the PC freezes or just the installation?
if just the installation, just leave it for a while, and see if that works.
if not try to copy Disk 2 to you HDD and then mount it as an image using softwares like Alcohol 120 and then try to continue the installation using the CD image as the Disk 2


----------



## Dobe777

*Re: Sim City 4 Install Problem*

where can I get that software


----------



## koala

*Re: Sim City 4 Install Problem*

You can get the trial version of Alcohol 120% from *here*. Or you can use the freeware *MagicDisc* which does the same job.

How to create an image (ISO) using MagicDisc: *http://www.magiciso.com/tutorials/miso-createiso.htm*

How to mount an ISO using MagicDisc: *http://www.magiciso.com/tutorials/miso-magicdisc-mount.htm*


----------



## Dobe777

Thanks, worked perfectly!


----------

